# My HF DC doesn't turn on.



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

My DC is the 20 amp one. I checked the breaker and it wasn't tripped. So from my research it's either the switch or the start capacitor. 
Is this the right switch from grizzly for a replacement? http://www.grizzly.com/products/Toggle-Safety-Switch/D4163?utm_campaign=zPage


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Don't jump to that conclusion....*

First check the outlet for power. That motor requires 20 AMPs at 120 V if I recall...? That's a lot of AMPs on a household circuit :surprise2: and it should be a "dedicated" circuit for that machine only and should be wired with no. 12 GA wire directly from the breaker. If no, you need to go back and complete that wiring. Outlets and plugs rated for 20 AMPs are also important. 

You can find a single pole 20 AMP Heavy Duty switch IF you look hard enough at the Home Depot or ask for it. The switch must be rated for 20 AMPs also.

Now, you can look into the motor if all else is within specs. A loose wire anywhere in the circuit will cause a No Start condition. Check all connections. I would also check out the breaker as they goes bad occasionally. Replace with another if possible.

It's very unlikely that the motor would go bad in a dust collector, not enough load on the motor to burn one out. That motor may have an external overload button on the side or end and reset that if possible.


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> First check the outlet for power. That motor requires 20 AMPs at 120 V if I recall...? That's a lot of AMPs on a household circuit :surprise2: and it should be a "dedicated" circuit for that machine only and should be wired with no. 12 GA wire directly from the breaker. If no, you need to go back and complete that wiring. Outlets and plugs rated for 20 AMPs are also important.
> 
> You can find a single pole 20 AMP Heavy Duty switch IF you look hard enough at the Home Depot or ask for it. The switch must be rated for 20 AMPs also.
> 
> ...


To add to Woodnthings excellent review of your situation, something that fails quite a lot is the overload device itself.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Well I have had the unit for 2-3 years and when I first got it I put it on it's own breaker with a new 20 amp outlet. The problem is when I turn it on there is a small click like sound like it wants to turn but doesn't.


----------

